# 24 hour Apple Watch faces?



## neurostream (Jan 12, 2014)

I bought an Apple Watch this year hoping there would be 24 hour watch faces available - or even a fun and easy way to build your own.

No luck so far. Even with Watch OS 2.

Anyone else run into this particular let-down?










Many of you may have this gorgeous iPad clock, the 24 hour "Emerald Sequoia Observatory" app.

This is more than I could ever dream to have on my wrist - either pixel driven or gear driven. Even a fraction of those complications to fit on a watch face would be amazing. So, Emerald Sequoia guys, if you're out there: my money is waiting for you to take. Apple already got their piece.

I've seen other IOS apps and other android/pebble watch faces that show 24 hour dials - but I'm hoping the Watch OS kit opens up enough for 24 hour faces to emerge for Apple Watch.

Anyone have more information on this?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## peagreen (May 11, 2006)

I read that apple was keeping very tight control of the watch faces their paying customers would be permitted to put on an apple watch. This didn't even really surprise me and I am glad I opted for android when I got into the "whole smartphone gig".

I still love the app you showed there. pete.boardman wrote about it back in 2011.


----------



## neurostream (Jan 12, 2014)

A year and a half later: still no dice.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## peagreen (May 11, 2006)

Time to give up and switch to android?


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

Moved to our dedicated Apple Watches forum.


----------

